# do you have any wood tics ????



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Was just wondering any one have any wood tics ????????? theres a few here 
,,, walk from house to car ,, pick off the wood tics ,, ooopps forgot the keys , go back to the house ,, pick off the wood tics ,, walk to car ,, pick off the wood tics .. start driving to work ,, most have missed that one ,, pick off the wood tic ,, get to work , pick off the wood tic ,, start work ,, pick off the wood tic .. 
what the heck is this spot on my arm ?? hey its a wood tic ,, wounder were that came from ?????


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

GROSSS!!! I went for a walk with my kids the other day and found ONE on my daughter. Got the creepy-crawly-heeby-jeebies just taking that one off of her and ripping its head off. Did I mention I don't like things crawling on me?? 
If I went through what you just did, I'd be MOVING!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

havent found too many here, a few deer tick. but i have chickens and muscoveys and turkeys wandering around. they will be locked up as soon as i plant the garden--but i am thinking of a way to keep them out of the garden so they can run loose but i still have the flower beds and whats the point if i have to fence all of them in?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

when you find a tic use tape to put the tic in .. we started that when the kids were little ,, we still use tape to wrap tics in .. we spread some tic killer last night .. hope it will help .


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Some days, I pull off 20 or more ticks. Just part of beekeeping in feilds of knee high grass.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I mostly just put up with them. As BB said, just the cost of doing business. I have a hunting buddy who puts straps dog (flea and tick) collars around his pant legs at the ankles. Cinch em up pretty tight and away we go.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

OkieDavid said:


> I mostly just put up with them. As BB said, just the cost of doing business. I have a hunting buddy who puts straps dog (flea and tick) collars around his pant legs at the ankles. Cinch em up pretty tight and away we go.


hmmmmmmmm, dual purpose--keeps the ticks off and keeps the bees out, or would it kill the bees?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Our ticks kill. This county is one of a handful with large numbers of anaplasmosis infections as well as Lyme. 

My last 2 dogs had anaplasmosis 3 times and Lyme 4 times even with vaccinations and Frontline.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

We are only getting 20 or 30 a day this year. Mild tick season this year.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm averaging 7 a day. I found a certain satifaction in whacking the ones up by the greenhouse with my framing hammer or creating tick flambe' with my butane lighter. We also keep a cup of oil on the counter in the house for de-ticking when I come in.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

OK, I'm itchy all over... Gotta do a tick inspection!! Grosssss. But on the good news, I found my first QUEEN!!! She was in the upper brood box and the 4th frame I looked at. Another hive had capped brood in the upper brood box! A third I could see plenty of larva, so that queen is doing good, too. The fourth hive, however, seems very slow. I didn't have enough time to check the bottom box, but there was no sign of larva in the upper box. They were bringing in pollen and nectar though, so hope there's still a queen in there. Will have to check it out in another couple of days. Might end up doing a split on the strongest hive, or perhaps putting swarm traps in the nearby trees to see if I can catch one if it decides to relocate.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

every year in the spring we get a lot of tics ,, then they taper off .. this year there not as bad as the worse years , one year I could swear they were coming up the steps to get in the house , that year we got tics just by setting in the living room ..


----------

